# I love my E90 lights



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

From your mouth to.....


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm, they went with Reflective type lights instead of projection. Interesting. Personally, I would of like it to be projection.


----------



## Jason @ BMS (Aug 31, 2009)

0428 said:


> Correct! But who needs a 90K 6er when you can take the bus. :banghead:


True That.


----------



## pointandgo (Apr 9, 2010)

jocamryn said:


> ...But these are just SEXY!:thumbup: THIS is what I have been asking BMW for! FULL LED treatment, xenons should be standard, and Halogens go the way of the dodo bird.
> 
> You should love your Xenons...they will last much longer than halogens...perhaps 5 years or more, and you won't have to worry about halogen replacement costs. Not to mention the improved road visibility.
> This comparison of Xenon vs. Halogen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnFFWlzz6M&feature=related


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

> High-visibility innovation: Adaptive LED Headlights.
> 
> The new BMW 6 Series Coupe is equipped with bi-xenon headlights as standard. An accentuating trim element cuts across the top of the hallmark BMW twin round headlights to produce the intent look familiar from other BMW models. The optional Adaptive LED Headlights provide a fresh take on this established feature. The Adaptive LED Headlights for low beam and high beam contain LED light rings for the parking lights and daytime running lights, which are levelled off at the lower edge and overlapped at their top edge by an accent light ***8211; also featuring LEDs. The result is a stunning, distinctively BMW showcase for the innovative light technology below the surface. In addition, they also generate the low beam and high beam light from the two light rings. The light sources here are horizontal LED ribs positioned in the centre of the light rings. The brand's hallmark twin round headlight look is therefore ex-pressed even more strikingly not only with the daytime running lights switched on, but also when the headlights are activated in the dark.
> 
> However, the Adaptive LED Headlights are about more than just looking good; they also ensure the driver can see well. Their bright white light provides an intense and even illumination of the road ahead. From a colour perspective, the light comes much closer to natural daylight than that created by conventional halogen or xenon headlights, lending even reflective objects far greater contrast. The cornering element of the Adaptive LED Headlights is also tailored to the car's speed, steering angle and yaw rate, allowing the pivot of the headlights to adapt automatically to the line of the corner. Meanwhile, a light source positioned specially in the headlight housing generates the cornering light which, at low speeds, ensures illumination of the road surface in the direction the car is turning. LED technology is also deployed for the direction indicators, each of which consists of eight LED units arranged in a row underneath the light rings. As well as enhancing visibility in the dark, the Adaptive LED Headlights thus also significantly improve the signalling effect of the car's lights.


I think they are da shizzle, hopefully they trickle down to the F30 M3.


----------



## FCBayernFTW (Oct 10, 2005)

These really set this car off!


----------

